# Changing oil in E46



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Kaz,

For shits and giggles if you want to come over I'll drain the oil with the extractor, then you can drain what's left with the drain plug. Then we can put an end to this!

I'm in Rancho Santa Margarita, let me know if you're interested.

See ya


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz, BMW takes 7 quarts (with oil filter) to bring the oil to the top mark on the stick,(Between the bottom and top marks is 1 quart) mine was about 1/2 between the low and high, I extracted 6.5 quarts...close enough for Gov't work!


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

Extractor or sliced bread ......... I'll take the extractor.
Thank you so much Chipster for introducing this tool to me.

2001 330i step. 6500 miles.
Changed the oil late last night with the Pela 650 extractor.
Start at 10:30 and finished at 11:30PM because I was being extra careful. I did get 1 single drop of oil on the floor from the old oil filter. That's is with limited lighting condition in the garage late at night. Try that with the drain plug.

The oil started flowing with 3 pumps. I gave it 5. First it was kinda slow but that was because I push the tube all the way to the bottom and it actually sealed the opening againse the oil pan. Pulled it out about 1/2 inch and it works much faster.
I had to gave it another 5 pumps in the middle since it slows down a little after extracted 3 quarts. The pressure equalizing a bit I guess.

Pumped out 6 quarts. And it was a bit low before the change.
I added back 6.75 quarts in and guess what: the level is 3/4 up the dipstick. I will add up to 6.9 quarts into it even though I am tempted to just gave it 7 quarts.

How is that for an interim DIY oil change that you can do it WHEN you feel like doing it; even at 11PM. No need to worry or have your wife worry that something bad might happen to your jack/stand. 

Highly Recommended.
(Update: Still the 6.75 quarts added during the change. When I check the oil first thing in the morning after parking outside overnight the oil is at 1/2 mark. After I let the hot engine cool down for 1 hour and the oil is at 3/4 mark.
I monitored the oil level for 4 days after the change to add this update.)


----------

